
How Fast Your Car Needs to Be to Outrun a Cop - SQL2219
http://www.caranddriver.com/features/how-fast-does-your-car-need-to-be-to-outrun-a-cop-feature
======
Multicomp
Where I live, our community's patrol cars are late model Dodge Chargers or
Ford Tauruses with souped up police packages that can go blistering speeds -
but the local laws say they can't go above 95MPH even in a car chase for
safety reasons. Luckily they usually just PIT those cars before they get too
far away.

It's not even really about outrunning the cop - its about getting out of the
'car chase' situation smoothly.

You have several options to do so:

\-- Get far enough away/have enough leading of the cops to lose the car and be
calmly walking away or better on a bus moving away by the time they arrive so
they can't find you (note that this assumes they don't know who you are)

\-- Drive right out of their jurisdiction and be sure that whoever's
jurisdiction you are driving into either doesn't care or doesn't know about it

\-- Exit the country (similar to #2) and don't return to the country you were
speeding in

No matter what though whoever is chasing you is not just going to say 'oh well
they got away, might as well not even file a report' \- you will never be able
to 'undo' that chase without dealing with the law.

------
mtmail
Question isn't answered in the article unless you count "a lot faster".

